# Age and Health



## Kirk (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm a new member here and I love the feedback I've received.
I've been doing tree work for over 10 years now mostly out of my bucket truck. I am 44 and feel pretty healthy. I'm curious to know the average age of you guys and how long you plan on working. Also what you do to help maintain good joint and muscle care considering the demand tree work puts on us.
Thanks Kirk


----------



## Pelorus (Nov 29, 2015)

54, No bucket. No retirement. No mercy. 
No rich uncle, and the Nigerian deal fell through.
Bar BQ chips and Coke are essential to maintain physique.


----------



## Zale (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm 50 and retired after 25 years climbing, mostly without bucket. Left knee is shot but all in all I'm unfairly good shape. Keep doing it until you no longer get any enjoyment from it. As far as maintaining what you got, I swear by Marlboro reds, black coffee, two hard boiled eggs for lunch and plenty of sleep.


----------



## beastmaster (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm 57, climb 5 days or more a week. I've slowed down some maybe, but I can still do any thing I did 25 years ago. My program is lots of TV, video games, and surfing the net. I live on fast food and Dr.Pepper. 
My fiancee is 20 years younger then me, keeps me from realizing how old I am.


----------



## mckeetree (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm 55. I haven't climbed at all in about 12 years now but I still fill in and help the ground crew when we are short handed. I'm about to go split and deliver a cord of wood because we have two guys out sick and are short handed today. I drink Bacardi with diet coke or sometimes sprite zero and smoke all natural American spirit cigarettes. I try to keep my diet simple...lots of fried bologna sandwiches (with lettuce and tomatoes of course and lots of miracle whip) and stuff like chili dogs. I've always felt ice cream right before bed was an important part of keeping in top condition also.


----------



## haphazard404 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm 39, started tree work at 18... still climb however I have definitely slowed down. Hernia, tendon damage in finger, and rotator cuff surgery so far... The bucket will preserve you a little longer so use it as much as possible! I workout 3 days a week which I'm sure helps a little. I still enjoy tree work and hope to keep doing it till I'm 65 or so. My suggestion is, use the bucket as much as you can and don't be afraid to delegate authority to some of the younger guys (if possible). Work smarter not harder


----------



## BC WetCoast (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm 57, run the bucket about 70% of the time and climb or prune off the ground for the rest. I have sore shoulders, sore knees, sciatica which is bothering my hip and can't clench a tight fist in one hand. Other than that, the second joint on my 4th toe of my right foot is perfect. I believe extra cholesterol in the diet keeps the joints well lubricated.


----------



## JeffGu (Dec 6, 2015)

I'll be 60 in spring, when I start back to work. I lay around during the worst of the winter months doing deep elbow bends with a variety of specialty health drinks. They must contain either coffee, alcohol or some herbal crap that works about like crack cocaine. Any combination of those ingredients is fine with me. I sometimes go to the gym. I don't go inside, I sit in the parking lot laughing my ass off. Burn a crapload of calories doing it, too. I don't have a bucket truck, spider lift, or anything resembling a crane. My wife thinks I've crossed that fine line between _nuttier than squirrel ****_ and _bat **** crazy_. I was completely unaware of the existence of a line between the two, but I'm sure she's probably right. By her own admission, she always is. My retirement plan is to eventually take it easy and rest... someplace cool... like a grave or a mausoleum. Some days, I get up hurting in places I didn't even realize I _had_ places. It's all good. Growing old ain't for wussies. Just keep pluggin' if you're having fun... worse thing that can happen is you will be horribly mutilated or die a slow, painful death due to chainsaw injuries or falling out of a tree. Could be worse. You could be an accountant, and accidentally bore yourself to death.

I'm not always this cheerful and optimistic, but I didn't want any of you bastards spending all night on the phone with the suicide hotline folks.


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't want to talk trash, but today I foot locked a 11my rope 85 feet. I had most the crown cleaned out using my pole saw before the hot shot 20 something climbers made it up the tree. The wind kicked up so I had to do the tips(they were uncomfortable). I'm 57 and no one calls me pops or oldman, I'll kick their asses.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 18, 2015)

JeffGu said:


> I'll be 60 in spring, when I start back to work. I lay around during the worst of the winter months doing deep elbow bends with a variety of specialty health drinks. They must contain either coffee, alcohol or some herbal crap that works about like crack cocaine. Any combination of those ingredients is fine with me. I sometimes go to the gym. I don't go inside, I sit in the parking lot laughing my ass off. Burn a crapload of calories doing it, too. I don't have a bucket truck, spider lift, or anything resembling a crane. My wife thinks I've crossed that fine line between _nuttier than squirrel ****_ and _bat **** crazy_. I was completely unaware of the existence of a line between the two, but I'm sure she's probably right. By her own admission, she always is. My retirement plan is to eventually take it easy and rest... someplace cool... like a grave or a mausoleum. Some days, I get up hurting in places I didn't even realize I _had_ places. It's all good. Growing old ain't for wussies. Just keep pluggin' if you're having fun... worse thing that can happen is you will be horribly mutilated or die a slow, painful death due to chainsaw injuries or falling out of a tree. Could be worse. You could be an accountant, and accidentally bore yourself to death.
> 
> I'm not always this cheerful and optimistic, but I didn't want any of you bastards spending all night on the phone with the suicide hotline folks.



Well, you do live in Nebraska,,,,,,,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 18, 2015)

beastmaster said:


> I don't want to talk trash, but today I foot locked a 11my rope 85 feet. I had most the crown cleaned out using my pole saw before the hot shot 20 something climbers made it up the tree. The wind kicked up so I had to do the tips(they were uncomfortable). I'm 57 and no one calls me pops or oldman, I'll kick their asses.



Merry Christmas, Wade!
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 20, 2015)

I am 45 and still climb trees like a beast imho. I will say that losing dam near 50 pounds since last February has been a game changer for me.No doubt I added years to my climbing career. I also quit drinking 8 years ago and quit smoking 5 years ago which are also very important things to avoid imo.


----------



## John Willeford (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm 46 climbing daily, 10 years of line clearance contract labor, 16 years more of residential work, takedown and pruning ect.... Takes a little longer to get moving in the morning but I find stretching exercises help a lot.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 20, 2015)

beastmaster said:


> I don't want to talk trash, but today I foot locked a 11my rope 85 feet. I had most the crown cleaned out using my pole saw before the hot shot 20 something climbers made it up the tree. The wind kicked up so I had to do the tips(they were uncomfortable). I'm 57 and no one calls me pops or oldman, I'll kick their asses.


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 20, 2015)

Merry


jefflovstrom said:


> Merry Christmas, Wade!
> Jeff[/QUOTE
> 
> m





jefflovstrom said:


> Merry Christmas, Wade!
> Jeff[/QUOTE
> 
> Merry Christmas Jeff! I'm getting married on Christmas Eve so this is a specially marry Christmas for me.


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 20, 2015)

John Willeford said:


> I'm 46 climbing daily, 10 years of line clearance contract labor, 16 years more of residential work, takedown and pruning ect.... Takes a little longer to get moving in the morning but I find stretching exercises help a lot.



Stretching is the secret to longevity in this Business. Many injures could be avoided if one stretched before climbing also.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 20, 2015)

beastmaster said:


> Merry



Where?,,wow! I will be on vacation,,
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 20, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> Where?,,wow! I will be on vacation,,
> Jeff



In Bakersfield. We just decided sooner the better. Her Mom is a Minister. Other wise it was separate rooms while we were staying for the holidays. Ha. It's great and stress full at the same time.


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 20, 2015)

TreeAce said:


> I am 45 and still climb trees like a beast imho. I will say that losing dam near 50 pounds since last February has been a game changer for me.No doubt I added years to my climbing career. I also quit drinking 8 years ago and quit smoking 5 years ago which are also very important things to avoid imo.



I stopped drinking alc. 15 years ago and have never smoked a cigarette. I don't want to preach, but not purposely sucking smoke into your lungs is going to improve your quality of life, no matter what your age.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 20, 2015)

beastmaster said:


> In Bakersfield. We just decided sooner the better. Her Mom is a Minister. Other wise it was separate rooms while we were staying for the holidays. Ha. It's great and stress full at the same time.



Congratulations! 
Jeff


----------



## haphazard404 (Dec 26, 2015)

I agree with you 100% beastmaster


----------



## Guran (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm 54 and climbing has never been more fun than now. All the new shiny gizmos like Bulldog Bone, Rope Runner, ascenders mounted on the spikes.... Heck, I've never been in better shape than now. We'll, it feels like it anyhow......


----------



## Zale (Dec 26, 2015)

Ascenders mounted on spikes?


----------



## JeffGu (Dec 26, 2015)

This is the Powerscender set (from Mike Powers) for Climb Right climbers. CT foot ascender mounted to plate that mounts between the spur and shank. For left climber, plate has hole for attaching the bungee of a SAKA or HAAS knee ascender.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 26, 2015)

Video of this in action please.


----------



## JeffGu (Dec 26, 2015)

tree MDS said:


> Video of this in action please.



I didn't actually plan on climbing any trees for the next few day... we've got 8 to 10 inches of snow coming!
But I believe I can find a link to the system in use...

HERE we go... this is the SAKA with a foot ascender. This is what I use when climbing spurless. With the Powerscender/climber it is identical, except that you're wearing gaffs, so you have to be a bit more careful not to spike yourself, so a piece of garden hose over the spurs is a good idea until you get up to your destination.


----------



## Zale (Dec 27, 2015)

I have climbed with a foot ascender also but if I have spikes on, I just spike up the tree. Boys and their toys. How much does that set up cost?


----------



## Guran (Dec 27, 2015)

Zale said:


> I have climbed with a foot ascender also but if I have spikes on, I just spike up the tree. Boys and their toys. How much does that set up cost?


I like my toys! Shoot, those makes climbing both more fun and productive. 
Here's Mikes Powerscender mounted on my Distel Carbon Geckos....


----------



## JeffGu (Dec 27, 2015)

The SAKA, made by Richard Mumford, was $125 (much of that is the cost of the Petzl BASIC that it uses for the ascender) and the Powerscender is made by Mike Powers and I sent him the CT foot ascender (about $70) used for it, and I believe the cost for the set was $55 but you would have to check with him. My memory isn't what it used to be. For the ascender to point toward the rear (your heel) on the spike setup, you need to send him a LEFT foot ascender for use on your RIGHT climber.

The SAKA, of course, can be used with this setup or any spikeless ropewalker system, as well. You only need one of those for both techniques. 

How beneficial a ropewalker system is to you will depend on a number of things... your age, the trees you're climbing, etc. but for most folks, walking up a flight of stairs is easier than climbing a tree with spurs. A ropewalker setup is pretty much like walking up stairs. You're using your large leg muscles. You don't have to pull yourself up with your arms at all. You just need to stay in close to the rope, so you're really just using your arms for that.


----------



## Guran (Dec 27, 2015)

In all fairness, there other makers than the ones mentioned above. 
I use a HAAS knee ascender. But the SAKA is probably just as good.
Kiwi Klimbers also has a ascender to be mounted on the spikes. A bit different but all good. I just prefer the CT Quickstep that Mike uses on the Powerscender.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 27, 2015)

Not to de-rail, but, some of us move into management and are a great asset to our climber's.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 27, 2015)

Wraptor, baby,, punch it!!!


----------



## JeffGu (Dec 27, 2015)

Give me a couple more years, I might have to break down and buy one...


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 27, 2015)

Lol. Yeah, stabbing yourself with your spikes while trying to play ride your bicycle def looks like a young mans game.


----------



## JeffGu (Dec 27, 2015)

Hell, I thought getting out of bed without grunting, farting and moaning in agony was a young man's game!


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 28, 2015)

I maybe an old basterd but I climb new school. I try out a system or style and if its an improvement I keep it, if not I get rid of it. I know guys half my age still using a monkeys fist tyed with the end of there safety line. Others who are stuck on SRT. It's a closed mind that makes a person old. I use all kinds of equipment, technics and a slew of tricks to make up for any slowing down that I maybe might be having because of age. 
I've had offers to get into management position, and I would be Good at it, but the trees call me, Not to mention I can be a real a-hole and don't suffer stupid people very well. I like to call the shots and in charge of my own destiny.
But on the flip side I have no savings, no retirement, no pentions, I have to keep climbing.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 8, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> Not to de-rail, but, some of us move into management and are a great asset to our climber's.
> Jeff



and modest too


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 9, 2016)

Somebody has to have an unlimited supply of hitch pins.


----------

